# Zebra House



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey

Here are some pics of my zebras and their house. Sorry for the bad photography....dont have time to take hundreds this time and pick out the best ones...lol.

Zebras:

































Tank: 

























Thanks


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Simply stunning fish!


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

nice zebras wow!!! 

your set up really looks nice what plant is that you have on the drift wood? amazon sword?


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Very nice setup and stunning zebras hitch. I believe the plant is some sort of Anubias?.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

thanks guys. And ya, its anubias nana.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

no prob. do those plecos grow much bigger?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

they max out at about 3.5".


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Those are great zebras

http://i807.photobucket.com/albums/yy352/H1tchh1ker/Pl3co/DSC00929.jpg

what kind of snail is this in your picture?


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Those are Sulawesi snails


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

yap. Or scientifically: Tylomelania sp. snails.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 17, 2009)

*Zebra's*

Wow great fish were did you get them and how much would you pay for them.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I hope they breed like crazy for you. I personally would like to see more of them around


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks guys.

Zebras are actually pretty common, there are a lot of people in the GTA that keeps them. There are like 4-5 other members here that has them. Finding zebras is easy, I believe some of the LFSs had them before the new year. And of course a couple breeders around also. The prob with them is forking out the cash....at like $100 per inch going rate.

and mine are still juvis..would take them at least a year for the largest ones to be mature enough.


----------



## shaneo (Aug 11, 2008)

do you know of anyone with fry?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

An awesome LFS downtown hopefully will be getting a batch of 1" or so in from Germany sometime in March.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

shaneo said:


> do you know of anyone with fry?


for sale? no one local. You might want to give z3brapleco a shout and see if he has some left overs.

Oliver at Belowwater.com has some fry for sale though.


----------



## jediwiggles (Aug 29, 2009)

What are the zebra houses made of and where can you find something like that locally. Thanks.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

They are made from clay, mine were ordered from the states.


----------



## Liquid_Pyro (Oct 2, 2009)

Wow...never seen any fish so cool looking...$100 per inch of fish...thats insane, but very cool fish...

great looking tank


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

thank you


----------

